# EMTLife Community Projects



## MMiz (Apr 8, 2006)

*:excl:  5/1/2006 - Update - Page 2   :excl:

*I've been thinking about this for quite some time now, and wanted to see how everyone else felt.

I think that as EMTs we're in a weird position in America.  Our profession is relatively new, and we can be considered anything from a stretcher-fetcher to a doctor.

I'd like to work with the EMTLife community to create an online / "real" education campaign for EMS.  I'd like to create something that we can contribute to our profession and community.  Ideally I'd like to make this a EMS-wide effort, not just an EMTLife project.

I know everyone is busy and has a lot going on, but this could be something that we could create and contribute to as we had time.  I'd like to create a great resource that the community and future EMTs can enjoy.

So... any ideas?

I've thought of an
Online EMS Museum
Online EMS Wiki (Like wikipedia)
an EMS for Kids Website
What do you think?  Any suggestions or ideas?  Anyone willing to help out?  This wouldn't require much computer knowledge!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 8, 2006)

I think Jon's got a video you can use.  LOL

Seriously though, you have a great idea.


----------



## OECTECH (Apr 8, 2006)

MMIZ, I think it is a great idea!  I think it would really benefit the community.  I would be willing to help out!

I am not an EMT, but I would be willing to add my knowledge from working in the outdoors in a seperate kind of EMS.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 8, 2006)

MMIZ, excellent idea!  You should probably do all 3 on a website. I don't know much about webhosting or creating pages but would be happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 8, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh


Museum.

Like the To The Rescue Museum... But EMS-e-er.


My other whacker pal (no pun intended) that was supposed to be active on here, goes to all kinds of places researching EMS history.. I should try to get him on here again.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 8, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Museum.
> ...



So does that mean you'd be willing to take the lead position for the online museum?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 8, 2006)

I didn't say that... But I could help.


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 9, 2006)

I think that the Wiki idea is a pretty good one.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 9, 2006)

I have some photos of the old days from my father, he just created a "web album". As I've shared in the past, he is a funeral director. But also ran an ambulance service, my great-great grandfather started in 1927. I believe they ran it until 1983.

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i142/Wellesfuneralhome/


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 10, 2006)

OOh I have an idea, When I was getting my BLS instructor cert and when I had to "teach" in EMT class (Instructor had us teach some lessons to help us learn them better) I made up crossword puzzles, jumbles, seek and finds and other kind of EMS games and people went nuts over them. I think it might be a nice addition to the list.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mmiz.........I'd be glad to help, let me know what I can do.*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 10, 2006)

EMS Jeopardy and Bingo.. That's what I used, there was no loser, in the book anyway.. Although it weeded out the stupid ones that I wasn't getting to, let me know who I had to work with a little bit more. The prize I gave was a pair of nitrile gloves in a film canister... 





Because you should always have some BSI on you. Maybe a key chain CPR mask too, depending on either my budget, or how much extra cash I have in my pocket. Usually if I wanted to do a project that wasn't in the plans, I had to pay for it myself. But it was fun and made the class more interesting.  






Funny that you can actually find a picture of gloves in a film cansiter on google...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Apr 10, 2006)

Only you Alex, only you.... 

But yeah Id be willing to help where I can, be wary though Im going back to school so I wont have alot of time a of August/September. I plan on going year round until I finish, just to hurry it up and get it over with.

CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 11, 2006)

Museum... It's a great idea.


----------



## MMiz (May 1, 2006)

*Update - 5/1/06

EMSWiki.com - *Registered.  Still need to find the right wiki software, I don't like the one we have now.

*EMSMuseum.com - *Registered. Waiting for the forum's resident whacker to get back to me.  I'm hoping he takes the lead on this one.

*EMS4Kids.com / EMSForKids.com - *Registerd.  Waiting for ideas.  Send 'em in!

*MedicStories.com - *This is going to be an EMTLife.com community blog.  I'd love for everyone to share good stories.  I see it as public education 

These sites belong to the *EMS community*, not just EMTLife.com.  You will not see EMTLife.com ads on the sites, and while I would hope that our members are active, I invited non-members to contribute too.

The goal of these sites is community education and to promote pre-hospital emergency medical service.  

As I've said before, there are far _too few _EMS resources out there.  With the knowledge of our community members, there is no reason not to share our experiences and understanding of EMS.

If you would like to participate in any of these projects, please simply reply to this thread.  This will be the official EMTLife.com Community Project Thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> *EMS4Kids.com / EMSForKids.com - *Registerd. Waiting for ideas. Send 'em in!


 
http://www.ems-c.org/

Great resource site..


----------



## joemt (May 1, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I have some photos of the old days from my father, he just created a "web album". As I've shared in the past, he is a funeral director. But also ran an ambulance service, my great-great grandfather started in 1927. I believe they ran it until 1983.
> 
> http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i142/Wellesfuneralhome/




Does your father go by the ID of Bandaid Patrol on another site?  I've seen these pictures before I think....


----------

